
Cambridge Analytica Just Shut Down All Its U.S. Offices - coloneltcb
https://gizmodo.com/cambridge-analytica-just-shut-down-all-its-us-offices-1825698536?rev=1525282485519
======
ddingus
They aren't gone. They will reform, brand differently, and perhaps execute a
bit differently.

However, the heat level associated with the current entity is, apparently in
their judgement, too high to work through and past.

